# Fiskars Splitting Axe,Best length for my height



## HDRock (Nov 6, 2012)

I here these are great, : are they ?, so, for my height 5'3" whats best,23.5, 28, 36

Edit, By the way, 36 at Sears Now $40.84 Amazon *$39.97 *


----------



## salmonhunter (Nov 6, 2012)

get the longest one it will give you more leverage to bust up them rounds. I have the fiskars x27 I believe its the 36 inch long one and I like it alot more then my 8lb maul because its so much lighter and takes less energy to swing it. So I can split for longer periods of time.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm 5'7" & have preferred axes/mauls/sledges with 36" handles for decades.Though my old rarely used now Monster Maul is around 31" total length if I remember....

Bought the X25 in May 2011,its only 28 1/2" total.Its used on 90% of what I split now.Its great of course,but sometimes I wished I waited to order the X27 instead of buying this one.Will get one eventually though.Always use it on a splitting stump anyway,the edge never hits the dirt.


----------



## freddypd (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got my x7 from Amazon. Love it! Feels great in the hand. Can't wait to order an X27. I started scrounging from the storm and don't own a splitting axe.


----------



## firewoodjunky (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm 6 foot even and the X27 works quite well for me.


----------



## Prof (Nov 6, 2012)

We're about the same height. After going to Sears and playing around with an X25, I quickly decided to go with the X27. I'd have a hard time hitting myself with the X27 (of course, I wouldn't rule it out completely in a moment of complete stupidity). Overall, I like the X27, but the non-stick coating spoiled me and then it wore off . Still my go-to splitting tool for most jobs.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and have a X27.  Absolutely love it.  Also got the little brother X 11.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 6, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I here these are great, : are they ?, so, for my height 5'3" whats best,23.5, 28, 36
> 
> Edit, By the way, 36 at Sears Now $40.84 Amazon *$39.97 *


 

Forget how tall you are (how this gorilla geometry ever gained traction I'll never know) - get the shortest one and use a chopping block.  The shorter handle will allow you to swing harder and more accurately and the block will save your ax from the inevitable rocking it will get from ground splitting.


----------



## katwillny (Nov 6, 2012)

Im 5 8 and I have the 27 and works great. I love that thing.


----------



## Chrisd (Nov 6, 2012)

Gee, If you are 5'3 i would suggest the x7 which is 14". That should be perfect.

Just kidding, I am short too (5'4) and am wondering which one I should go with, either the x25 or x27? What are the possible advantages/disadvantages of both?

Thanks.


----------



## HDRock (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I am going with the x25 cuz, I tend to choke up on the long handles on my axe and maul, cuz if I don't, I miss my mark a lot, when I choke up I have more control at hitting where I am aiming.I think more control translates into, safety.
I think that's why I broke the wood handle on my other maul, using the full length of the handle


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 7, 2012)

6'+ and I use the x25 w/a block


----------



## freddypd (Nov 8, 2012)

5'6 and just ordered the x27. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## FrankMA (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm 5'9 and have an X25 which works great for me. I always use a big round as a splitting block and never seem to have any problems. I might have gone for the X27 if I had a chance to put one in my hands but I'm satisfied with the shorter X25.


----------



## wh401 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm 5'9" and enjoy using the X25.


----------



## freddypd (Nov 8, 2012)

You guys have me thinking that the x27 is too big for shorter people? Wonder if its too late to change my Amazon order?


----------



## Prof (Nov 8, 2012)

freddypd said:


> You guys have me thinking that the x27 is too big for shorter people? Wonder if its too late to change my Amazon order?


 
I'm 5'3" and use the x27 with no problem--it's not like there is a huge difference between the x25 and 27. I wouldn't worry about it. Personally, I was more comfortable with the x27. I just noticed yesterday when I was killing some time in Sears (I didn't feel like shoe shopping with the wife) that they had both 27 and 25 in stock--you might see if your local Sears has one that you could play with.


----------



## HDRock (Nov 9, 2012)

My local Sears only had one in stock period, and I broke the handle on my maul , so I just bought the X25.
The X25 does much a better job than the axe I was using


----------



## Grisu (Nov 9, 2012)

freddypd said:


> You guys have me thinking that the x27 is too big for shorter people? Wonder if its too late to change my Amazon order?


 
I am 5'8" and use the X27 without problem. It's longer handle gives you more force but it is still lighter than any maul.


----------



## Dune (Nov 10, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Forget how tall you are (how this gorilla geometry ever gained traction I'll never know) - get the shortest one and use a chopping block. The shorter handle will allow you to swing harder and more accurately and the block will save your ax from the inevitable rocking it will get from ground splitting.


 
No. Simple physics prove that the longer handle impacts harder.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 10, 2012)

Dune said:


> No. Simple physics prove that the longer handle impacts harder.


 
If your "simple" physics is so axiomatic why not use a 48" handle?  Or 60"?  Hmmm?  Could it be that no one can swing a 4'-5' axe for sh_t? 

Now think of your hand as the head of an axe - you could swing it as hard as you want with near perfect accuracy.  But as you pointed out "simple" physics dictates one won't generate much power with a 0' axe. 

Soooo. . . at some point between 0' and 5' there exists a handle length that best combines power generation and accuracy/control, and I think 26"-28" is much closer to optimum than 30"-36".  I further postulate that an individual's height has nothing to do with optimum axe handle length. 

The physics might be "simple" but the reality is a little more complicated.


----------



## Dune (Nov 10, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> If your "simple" physics is so axiomatic why not use a 48" handle? Or 60"? Hmmm? Could it be that no one can swing a 4'-5' axe for sh_t?
> 
> Now think of your hand as the head of an axe - you could swing it as hard as you want with near perfect accuracy. But as you pointed out "simple" physics dictates one won't generate much power with a 0' axe.
> 
> ...


 
I understand you believe your misconception, or you wouldn't have stated it in the first place. You are still incorrect though.

Let me put it this way, if you were correct, 8 pound mauls would have 25" handles, instead of 36".


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 10, 2012)

Dune said:


> I understand you believe your misconception, or you wouldn't have stated it in the first place. You are still incorrect though.
> 
> Let me put it this way, if you were correct, 8 pound mauls would have 25" handles, instead of 36".


 
If you are correct, why not a 40" handle?  42"?  44"?


----------



## Dune (Nov 10, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> If you are correct, why not a 40" handle? 42"? 44"?


 
The law of diminishing returns.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 11, 2012)

Dune said:


> The law of diminishing returns.


 
Bingo.  So we differ on where the returns diminish. 

Tell you what - get yourself an X17 (formerly known as the Pro Splitting Ax).  If it does not split as well or better than your 36" 8lb maul I will gladly send you a MO for the purchase price.


----------



## HDRock (Nov 11, 2012)

well, I like the X 25 it works good, and I think it gives me a little more control than a longer handle.

Maybe they should make the handles like this


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Bingo. So we differ on where the returns diminish.
> 
> Tell you what - get yourself an X17 (formerly known as the Pro Splitting Ax). If it does not split as well or better than your 36" 8lb maul I will gladly send you a MO for the purchase price.


 
I have both the long and the shorter fiskars. I am much happier with the performance of the longer one.  Save your money.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 11, 2012)

Dune said:


> I have both the long and the shorter fiskars. I am much happier with the performance of the longer one. Save your money.


 
You have the one with a 2.25lb head and 24" handle?  Rilly?


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> You have the one with a 2.25lb head and 24" handle? Rilly?


 
Yes. It was the only one available in my area at the time. I now keep it in my utility truck for some emergencies.
Later I found the longer 4.4 pound version in a hardware store several hundred miles from here and bout it on the spot.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 11, 2012)

Dune said:


> Yes. It was the only one available in my area at the time. I now keep it in my utility truck for some emergencies.
> Later I found the longer 4.4 pound version in a hardware store several hundred miles from here and bout it on the spot.


 
You have used and own both, eh. . . you are a rare specimen, indeed. 

Next question: does your preference for the longer handle have anything whatsoever to do with your height?


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> You have used and own both, eh. . . you are a rare specimen, indeed.
> 
> Next question: does your preference for the longer handle have anything whatsoever to do with your height?


 
I doubt it. I didn't say you were incorrect about the height.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 11, 2012)

Dune said:


> I doubt it. I didn't say you were incorrect about the height.


 

WTF?  That was my main point to the OP.


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> WTF? That was my main point to the OP.


 
My only point is that a longer handle imparts more impact.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 11, 2012)

Dune said:


> My only point is that a longer handle imparts more impact.


 
Right, until you were made to concede, by me, that at a certain length handles become unwieldy and inefficient. 

What length is that, BTW?  And how do you know?


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Right, until you were made to concede, by me, that at a certain length handles become unwieldy and inefficient.
> 
> What length is that, BTW? And how do you know?


 
Well, let's see. For the first 30 years or so I split wood with a 36" 8 pound mail.
Eventually I found that a certain axe, with half that head weight could split better than the maul, and leave me less tired.
Since I know from experience that if I have to, I can swing an 8 pound head 3 feet out, it is a given that the 4.4 pound head can also be readily swung 3 feet out, and clearly it strikes that much harder 3 feet out than 2 feet out.


----------



## salmonhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

longer is better! maybee bigg_redd believes smaller is better because thats what his wife keeps telling him to not hurt his feelings!  nah im just kidding. I think the longer handle is better but never used the smaller one so?


----------



## mossycup (Nov 11, 2012)

I first bought the X25 and thought the handle was too short, so I sprang for the X27 as soon as it was available.  I am 5'-10" tall and when I'm splitting and get into the groove, I have found that the X25 feels better when using a stump/block to split on.  Now, when a crotchy, knotty piece sneaks onto the stump I sometimes have to break out the X27 for the bit of extra explosive swing that can go into it.  My X25 and a sledge/wedge make good wood.


----------



## trailmaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've heard the term "kinetic chain sequence" when people discuss the mechanics of pitching.  It's basically the idea that different parts of the body "unwind" like a whip cracking.  The same physics must apply to swinging an axe.  Each person has different physical dimensions and style of swing,  so each person probably has a theoretical best handle length and head weight.  I own both lengths and prefer the 28in axes,  I feel like I'm getting a sharper faster "whip crack".  I'm 5 feet 8 inches and use a splitting stump.


----------



## freddypd (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got the X27 yesterday. Very nice. Gave it a few swings and it felt great. Of course I am a beginner and have nothing to compare it to. I also got the Fiskars sharpener.


----------

